
Millions of black people affected by racial bias in health-care algorithms - quakeguy
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03228-6
======
UI_at_80x24
This story deserves attention. HN is the perfect audience for attention to be
brought to.

------
UI_at_80x24
VW was fined MILLIONS of dollars for trying to skirt the law on emissions.

This has lead to the direct DEATH of untold numbers AND has endangered EVERY
SINGLE BLACK PERSON IN THE COUNTRY. This is an intentional genocide. I can
only hope that the reaction will be appropriate.

